# Matemática(s)



## leitora

Olá !
Na língua inglesa temos: math (AmE) e maths (BrE).
Nesta página : http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=matemáticas
aparece em Principal Translations:
matemáticas, matemática nfpl     (ciencia de los números) plural    Mathematics npl

Eu gostaria de saber dos membros do fórum como se diz essa palavra (singular ou plural?) 
nos países de fala hispânica onde nasceram/viveram/vivem.
Obrigada !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Até onde sei, em espanhol é comum falar "las matemáticas" no plural, ao contrário do nosso Pt-Br onde falamos "matemática" no singular.


----------



## uchi.m

Depende; em *português*, no ensino fundamental, dizem "matemática" porque só essa já dá muita dor de cabeça nas pessoas. No ensino superior, aprende-se que existem matemáticas, no plural.


----------



## willy2008

Acá en Argentina  decimos matemática, pero creo que en otros paises por ejemplo Mexico lo dicen con *s *final.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

uchi.m said:


> Depende; em *português*, no ensino fundamental, dizem "matemática" porque só essa já dá muita dor de cabeça nas pessoas. No ensino superior, aprende-se que existem matemáticas, no plural.


A questão não é quantas matemáticas existem (e, para mim, só há uma) e sim, como se diz na linguagem comum.


----------



## uchi.m

WhoSoyEu said:


> A questão não é quantas matemáticas existem (e, para mim, só há uma) e sim, como se diz na linguagem comum.


Depende; o que é *comum* para você?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Recomendo a leitura deste artigo: http://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matemática


----------



## uchi.m

Eu já não.
A Wikipédia traz informações *básicas* sobre ciências e matemática. Não aconselho basear-se em tudo o que se diz lá.
O preferível é usar portais científicos.
Um dos mais acessíveis aos de fala portuguesa é o portal SciELO.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Até onde sei, em espanhol é comum falar "las matemáticas" no plural, ao contrário do nosso Pt-Br onde falamos "matemática" no singular.



Acho que isso é universal no que toca ao português. Também nós dizemos no singular.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

uchi.m said:


> Eu já não.
> A Wikipédia traz informações *básicas* sobre ciências e matemática. Não aconselho basear-se em tudo o que se diz lá.
> O preferível é usar portais científicos.
> Um dos mais acessíveis aos de fala portuguesa é o portal SciELO.


Mas então, o que está escrito lá (Wikipédia) a respeito de matemática está errado? Você realmente considera que existe mais de uma matemática? Nesse caso, quais são?


----------



## uchi.m

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1413-24782008000200014&lng=en&nrm=iso


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Talvez tenha sido por essa razão que Wittgenstein (2000, p. 228), diante da questão "O que é a matemática?", preferiu respondê-la de forma interrogativa, não-essencialista e generosa: "Por que eu não deveria dizer que o que chamamos de matemática é uma família de atividades com uma família de propósitos?".[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]É claro que tal resposta - que nos autoriza a falar em matemáticas no plural bem como a ver cada uma dessas matemáticas não mais como um conjunto de resultados ou conhecimentos fixos e universais, mas como um conjunto de atividades ou práticas sociais - é mesmo assim de tamanha generosidade que reclama por pelo menos mais um lance delimitador.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wittgenstein busca tal lance delimitador não mais em uma suposta natureza comum ou propriedades inalienáveis dos objetos sobre os quais a atividade matemática poderia incidir nem em uma suposta natureza comum ou propriedades inalienáveis das próprias ações que poderiam incidir sobre tais objetos ou das relações que poderíamos estabelecer entre eles, mas nas significações singulares e intransferíveis das normas socialmente convencionadas e legitimadas por diferentes comunidades de prática e que orientam_inequivocamente_ a realização dessas atividades por parte dos seus membros.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Desse modo, a atividade matemática pode incidir sobre quaisquer objetos com base em quaisquer propósitos, e o que caracteriza tal atividade, bem como as suas produções como sendo propriamente matemáticas, seria o fato de ela constituir-se como atividade normativa indicadora não de uma única significação, mas de_significações que se tornaram inequívocas e incontroversas_ para os membros de uma determinada comunidade, depois de terem passado por um período de negociação social interna aparadora de divergências semânticas.[/FONT]


----------



## leitora

uchi.m said:


> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1413-24782008000200014&lng=en&nrm=iso


Ótima indicação !


----------



## leitora

Gente, a dúvida surgiu porque em francês se usa o plural, por ex.: _*les* *mathématiques* appliquées.
_O plural não ocorre em português, mas em espanhol (em alguns países. Quais?) e em francês, 
embora as três línguas tenham no latim a sua origem comum.


----------



## SãoEnrique

leitora said:


> Gente, a dúvida surgiu porque em francês se usa o plural, por ex.: _*les* *mathématiques* appliquées.
> _O plural não ocorre em português, mas em espanhol (em alguns países. Quais?) e em francês,
> embora as três línguas tenham no latim a sua origem comum.



Você tem toda a razão em francês é: mathématiques. Mas na fala dizemos 'maths'.


----------



## uchi.m

WhoSoyEu said:


> Você esqueceu de mencionar que o próprio Wittgenstein teve dúvidas a respeito do que ele próprio escrevera. E um tratado filosófico não responde objetivamente à minha pergunta: há mais de uma matemática?


Sim, há mais de uma matemática. Você é daqueles que gostam de praticidade, certo? 

O algoritmo de contagem - zero, um, dois, três - é uma matemática.
A aritmética é uma matemática diferente.
A topologia é outra matemática.


----------



## leitora

Fui eu mesma (no peito e na raça!) à procura de alguns sites de universidades que oferecem cursos de (Ciências) Matemáticas:
Salamanca: http://mat.usal.es/
Madrid: http://verso.mat.uam.es/web/
Coruña: http://dm.udc.es/matematicas/
México: http://www.matematicas.unam.mx/

Mas me faltou garra para buscar universidades dos países vizinhos ao Brasil. Se eu fosse apostar, diria que os brasileiros influenciaram no 
uso da palavra no singular aqui na vizinhança...

A palavra no plural se refere à matemática pura (Álgebra, Análise e Geometria) e à matemática aplicada (Probabilidade e Estatística, 
Cálculo Numérico, Matemática Financeira, Análise Combinatória, Criptografia etc.). Tudo isso junto pode ser chamado de Matemática.


----------

